# Old faces



## Viper_SA (11/3/21)

Whatever happened to @Andre @Alex and @GregF ?

Very surprised not to see them post anymore

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (11/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Whatever happened to @Andre @Alex and @GregF ?
> 
> Very surprised not to see them post anymore

Reactions: Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (11/3/21)

I'm still here...... Now and again.

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (12/3/21)

I am still here too....now and again like @GregF. Matador running out @GregF!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF (12/3/21)

Andre said:


> I am still here too....now and again like @GregF. Matador running out @GregF!



Yup. I have been using it only on VERY special occasions. I will have a look at pricing and let you know before/if I order

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/21)

I want in for some Rasputin if you guys order pretty please

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (18/6/21)

long time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

